# Just saying



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2015)

I am not sure I like facebook, it seems to take away from the forum, i know theres a lot of good going on there, meeting new people and such, but I myself have a hard time spending time here and there and still keeping up with all my work. What do u guys think? Remember I said I am not sure it's all a good thing, only because those of us who work have a hard time keeping up with both, I don't seem to be here much anymore in real time.


----------



## Hellemose (May 27, 2015)

I know from other forums that i have been member of during my time in the reptile hobby, that the social medias like Facebook have basically killed the forum life, i like Facebook and the like dont get me wrong, but i do see a negative effect from it when it comes to forums, wich is sad, i miss how active the forums was before there was Facebook, Twitter, Instagram etc etc, this forum and Arachnoboards are far from "dead" compared to alot others (wich is a really nice thing).


----------



## jrh3 (May 27, 2015)

I dont do facebook, never have never will.


----------



## Bloodtkr (May 27, 2015)

Cant stand Fakebook !


----------



## bobericc (May 27, 2015)

Facebook tries to steal your soul..


----------



## LAME (May 27, 2015)

Facebook is for the masses, for the followers and mindless fools. Complete hamsters... They got all the facebook users right where they want them.

I'm sorry for those whom do not agree, but I enjoy what small amount of privacy and freedom I've got left.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2015)

The Facebook page is not intended to replace the forum in any way. The forum and the FB page are really for different purposes.

If you don't like the FB page you don't have to visit it.


----------



## dwalls247 (May 27, 2015)

I personally only use facebook to get in touch with family that lives to far to visit regularly.Im on this forum at least once a day if not many more,along with dendroboards,and Terraforums even tho Ive been neglecting the last one lately.I enjoy the forums a lot more than a facebook page,but again personal opinion.I feel there is a lot more info and knowledge on the forums that's already there to read.Facebook I feel you would have to ask each of the questions you have individually and wait for a response instead of reading thru the forums to find the info you want.Just my thoughts on it,nothing against facebook.


----------



## MantidBro (May 27, 2015)

Facebook is a pain, I've used it before. I'd rather just e-mail someone if I wanna talk to them. It's more private and is easier.


----------



## MantidBro (May 27, 2015)

bobericc said:


> Facebook tries to steal your soul..


 LOL


----------



## MantidBro (May 27, 2015)

LAME said:


> Facebook is for the masses, for the followers and mindless fools. Complete hamsters... They got all the facebook users right where they want them.
> 
> I'm sorry for those whom do not agree, but I enjoy what small amount of privacy and freedom I've got left.


Oh yeah, privacy on facebook doesnt exist, anybody in the world could find you, as long as they knew your name, its pretty disturbing lol. I cant seem to find out how to delete my account (probably a trick... They dont want you to delete it), so i just changed my name.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 27, 2015)

Hold on...I gotta check my Facebook. :lol:


----------



## LAME (May 27, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Oh yeah, privacy on facebook doesnt exist, anybody in the world could find you, as long as they knew your name, its pretty disturbing lol. I cant seem to find out how to delete my account (probably a trick... They dont want you to delete it), so i just changed my name.


FACT:

You cannot delete your facebook page after creation. The only alternative is "disable account..." Which still stores ALL of your personal information (first and last name, phone numbers, address, and anything else people are moronic enough to put on there.)

Personally I find that in itself disturbing... They DO NOT want you off of the site, the site itself is ran by government and DEA. They're watching all of you.  

DO not be a sucker and buy into that site, all you're doing is stripping away your own rights as an "American".

Ive seen NO OTHER SITE that WILL NOT allow you to kill your accounts and all information stored there.


----------



## MantidBro (May 27, 2015)

LAME said:


> FACT:
> 
> You cannot delete your facebook page after creation. The only alternative is "disable account..." Which still stores ALL of your personal information (first and last name, phone numbers, address, and anything else people are moronic enough to put on there.)
> 
> ...


I didnt put my address at least or any phone number lol, and my name is changed, so i think i am safe now! i think... Lol. That is disturbing indeed, that they wont allow you to delete your account, like damn. I had no idea it was ran by the government and DEA, thats creepy! land of the free, thats total lies.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2015)

Geeeaaazzzz now I have the hives! thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2015)

Rick said:


> The Facebook page is not intended to replace the forum in any way. The forum and the FB page are really for different purposes.
> 
> If you don't like the FB page you don't have to visit it.


This wasn't about the mantidforum page, just facebook itself. Drawing crowds of people to it, like the twilight zone!


----------



## LAME (May 27, 2015)

It was bought out by a brother/sister company that's ran by government officials some years back (before facebook hit mainstream, I was actually apart of it...) Sadly after the masses struck, facebook went completely downhill (just like "MYSPACE...") and I removed myself from the site after seeing articles upon articles of the buyout.

I don't know if you've noticed, but now most or all new cell phones (smartphones) come with facebook preinstalled? On my windows phone you can't even uninstall it?... Red flag??

Or how about everytime you log into the site "Facebook" its GPS tracks your exact location AND store it too?...


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2015)

hibiscusmile said:


> This wasn't about the mantidforum page, just facebook itself. Drawing crowds of people to it, like the twilight zone!


The way this was worded it sounded like you were referring to the mantidforum FB page since you said "it seems to take away from the forum."

As far as Facebook goes there are a lot of positives to it as well. If you use it to look at funny pictures of cats, yes it is a waste of time. I use it for networking in my field and receiving news and information related to such. It can be a great tool too.


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 27, 2015)

I am one of the head admins of a very awesome mantis community on facebook, we have over 2,100 members and are still gaining more, plus putting photos of mantids on there is way easier than going through all that url nonsense.


----------



## Sticky (May 27, 2015)

I find facebook opened up the world for me, it has enriched parts of my life. I feel much less alone not. But! Yes, it has stolen alot away from here.

Some of the magical people here are not there, Precarious and others who take incredible photos, they really enrich us all! There are others too I really like that are only here. I think we need to speak up there and maybe direct them here. Boost the membership and action up again.


----------



## MantidBro (May 28, 2015)

LAME said:


> It was bought out by a brother/sister company that's ran by government officials some years back (before facebook hit mainstream, I was actually apart of it...) Sadly after the masses struck, facebook went completely downhill (just like "MYSPACE...") and I removed myself from the site after seeing articles upon articles of the buyout.
> 
> I don't know if you've noticed, but now most or all new cell phones (smartphones) come with facebook preinstalled? On my windows phone you can't even uninstall it?... Red flag??
> 
> Or how about everytime you log into the site "Facebook" its GPS tracks your exact location AND store it too?...


LOL creepy


----------



## Sticky (May 28, 2015)

Alot of the groups are good ones, alot are trash and I avoid or leave those. Im very careful what links I touch too. I watch and see what people say about them first.

Fb is notorious for viruses and other evil things. I try to avoid that kind of trouble as best I can.

The mantis groups are nice as are the rv groups, aspergers groups (I left one because of bullies) gardening groups and moth groups are my favorites. Plus, friends are there, special friends that are hard to communicate with otherwise.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 28, 2015)

yea Rick, i seen a cat one yesterday with a 2 month old who ended up crying cause the cat was in its face. What do people think nowadays? Whats really scary is you get a closer look at how people really do think. For the most part, a lot of post are about family or how one should feel, but then u get the weirdos.


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 28, 2015)

It all depends, the majority of my news feed is either mantis related, or photography


----------



## dmina (May 28, 2015)

I like to spend my time here... I enjoy getting to know people here... a little banter back and forth, now and then... It just seems like a little slower pace..

My facebook is set up for mainly family, and friends.. but most do not know about my hobby..( I have a very old world Italian family I have married into) they do not think dogs should be pets.. I could only imagine what they would think about bugs!...LOL

So I have not ever put a mantis picture up... and I love to share my pics.. I myself think all my bugs are cute, special, and really great pets... but as we all know, it is not an idea shared by all... (except us here on the forum)


----------



## LAME (May 29, 2015)

" I myself think all my bugs are cute, special, and really great pets... but as we all know, it is not an idea shared by all... " -Dmina.

Absolute truth.


----------



## Sticky (May 29, 2015)

I am always amazed at the responses I get from people when I show some pics and talk about my mantids. I love sharing info and teaching others about them and other pet bugs. I get lots of ooos and wows from people!

I shared afew pics of my big hisser roaches and afew people were creeped out! I always respect thier feelings and I let them know it.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 18, 2015)

Funny I've seen and joined several mantid groups on Facebook but I don't think I've ever posted, I always figured one place like the forum is enough (that and I don't use Facebook if it all last post on my page was over a year ago  ).

Weird about not being able to delete a Facebook account, I did not know that. Oh well nothing on mine to worry about no matter who sees it. I do understand the name and finding people though - I had some co-workers who made accounts with fake names to avoid people. It can be a problem to be sure.


----------

